# الفسيفساء نشأتها وتطورها واستخدامها كأحد مواد البناء



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2009)

* الفسيفساء نشأتها وتطورها واستخدامها كأحد مواد البناء
*​*

كلية الفنون الجميلة قسم ديكور

 جامعة الأقصى – غزة فلسطين

 إعـداد الطــالـبــة: دينا



 الفسيفساء

 الفسيفساء هي قطع صغيرة من الأحجار والرخام والجرانيت والبلور والخزف والأصداف والأخشاب تستخدم في تكسيت واجهات المباني أو الأعمال الزخرفة الداخلية والخارجية والأرضيات تتميز بثبات ألوانها وأشكالها لأنها مواد طبيعيه وهي تعتبر من أهم مواد البناء المستخدمة في عمل الديكورات وتزين المباني .

 الفسيفساء أحد فنون الزخرفة التي تعطينا خلفية واضحة عن تجليات الحضارة الإسلامية في عصورها المزدهرة.. ذلك الفن الذي اهتم بتفاصيل الأشياء، والخوض في تلافيف أعماقها، نافذاً من خلال المواد الجامدة إلى معنى الحياة.. إنه فن التلاحم والتشابك الذي عبر في دلالاته عن أحوال أمة ذات حضارة قادت العالم إلى آفاق غير مسبوقة من العلم والمعرفة.. واستطاع الفنان المسلم بأدواته الخلاقة أن يترجم لنا فلسفة هذه الحضارة في ألوان متعددة من الفنون الجمالية الراقية، التي يقف الفسيفساء في قمة هــرمها متربعاً على عــرش الصــــورة الفنيـــة المتكاملة، عبر قطــــع مكعبة الشــــكل لا يتعــدى حجمها ســـنتيمترات مــــن الرخــــام أو الزجاج أو القـــرميـــد أو البلور أو الصدف.

 تخبرنا الآثار الإسلامية بفنونها المتعددة عن قدرات ومهارة الشخصية الإسلامية في تعاملها مع ذاتها داخل منظومة الالتزام من جهة، وتعاملها مع البيئة المحيطة داخل منظومة الحياة من جهة أخرى، حيث نرى انسجاماً لا مثيل له بين الرغبة الإنسانية التي تسعى إلى بلوغ الجمال وتحقيقه في جميع أوجه الحياة، مع احتفاظها بخصوصية المنهج والفكر، فراح الفنان المسلم يزين جوامعه ومساجده ويعطي بعداً آخر لحياته الإيمانية، ويرسم أبعاداً لطرق معيشته في بيته وشارعه، من خلال اهتمامه بأدق التفاصيل المكونــة للبنـــاء والأثـــاث بالكيفيــة التي تجعلهــا في أفضـل صورها مادياً ومعنوياً.

 البداية عربية

 داخل معبد الوركاء بمدينة بابل تتجلى لنا الأعمال الأولى لفن الفسيفساء حيث كان العراقيون أول من اســتخدم الطوب المزجج في تزيين جدران الأبنية بأشـــكال هندسية متعددة، وكان لهم الفضل في تطوير أساليبه، من حيث المواد المستخدمة التي قاموا بتقليل أحجامها إلى أقل قدر ممكن حتى تتعدد ألوانه وتصبح الصور أكثر وضوحاً، إضافة إلى مهارة التشكيل وحرفية التركيب الذي أخرج أبدع لوحاته في باب عشتار وجدران شارع الموكب وقاعة العرش في بابل.. ومنهم انتقل هذا الفن إلى أوروبا، حيث ذاع صيته واتخذ قوالب فنية جديدة.

 تمثلت بداية الفسيفساء في نحت أشكال مختلفة من العاج والأصداف يتم تثبيتها على سطح خشبي مغطى بمادة القار، وتطورت هذه الطريقة باستخدا مقطع متعددة الأحجام من الطين المحروق, يتم وضعها في قوالب حتى تجف ثم تحرق بالنار في أفران خاصة، وبعد ذلك تلون الأرضيات باللون الأزرق بينما تلون القطع التي تتكون منها الأشكال المختلفة بألوان أخرى، ويتم إدخالها الفرن مرة أخرى في درجات حرارة عالية لتصبح ذات ألون مزججة، يتم تركيبها جنباً إلى جنب لتكوِّن منـاظر مختلفة الموضوعات، منها ما يحكي أسطورة أو معركة أو مناظر طبيعية للشمس والقمر وتكوينات نباتية ورسومات للحيوانات والأسماك.

 ومن عصر إلى عصر احتل الفسيفساء مكانة بارزة في تزيين الجدران برسوم وزخارف متنوعة، وبرع في هذا المجال اليونانيون والرومان الذين انتقل إليهم هذا الفن أثناء حكم الإخمينيين للعراق في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد، حيث كانت تربطهم صلات وطيدة.

 وقد تطورت صناعة الفسيفساء بتوسيع دائرة المواد المستخدمة فيها، وكان للعرب قبل الإسلام الفضل في هذا التطوير، حيث استخدموا الألوان المائية في التلوين، وابتكروا أشكالاً زخرفيه غير معهودة في تزيين القصور والمعابد، ومن أشهر هذه النماذج مدينة "مادبا" أو مدينة الفسيفساء التي تقع في جنوب العاصمة الأردنية عمان، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أكثر من 4500 عام، وتحوي أكبر وأندر مجموعات العالم من اللوحات الفسيفسائية، ومن أبرزها خريطة فلسطين القديمة في القرن السادس، والتي تمتد من صور في الشمال إلى مصر في الجنوب.. وتصور اللوحات الأخرى أشكالاً متعددة للزهور والطيور والحيوانات، بالإضافة إلى مشاهد من الأعمال والحرف كالصيد والزراعة.

 وقد امتد اهتمام العرب بالفسيفساء بعد الإسلام, وأصبح لزخرفة الجدران حضور قوي في معظم المساجــد والعمائر أثنـــاء حكـــم الأمويين والعباسيين، وكذلك الدولـــة الفـــاطمية في مصر والأندلـــس، حيث شهــد قفــزة تطويرية كبيرة تمثلت في استخدام تربيعــات البلاط والقيشاني لإبراز الأشكــال الزخرفية وإعطائها بعداً أكثر تأثيراً من حيث اللون والبريق، وهو ما فتح الباب لاستخدام الفسيفساء في أشياء أخرى غير عمليات التزيين، مثل النافورات والحمامات والأرضيات.

 كما شهد العصر العباسي ظهور الفسيفساء الخزفي، الذي تجمع فيه قطعٌ صغيرة الحجم مختلفة الأشكال من الخزف، ويتم تثبيتها على الجدران بواسطة الجص أو الملاط.

 أما الأندلسيون فأسسوا أول مصنع ومعمل لتصنيع وتصدير القيشاني إلى كثير من بلدان العالم في أوائل القرن العاشر الميلادي، وكان ذلك دليلاً واضحاً على مدى التقدم الذي وصل إليه فن الفسيفساء الذي لم يستطع أحد بعدهم مضاهاة ما أنجزوه.

 أما العصر الذهبي للفسيفساء فكان العصر البيزنطي لأنهم ادخلوا في صناعته الزجاج والمعادن. وقد أبدع فيها المسلمون وهم أخذوه من حضارات سبقتهم لكنهم طوروا هذا الفن و تفننوا به و صنعوا منه أشكالاً رائعة جداً في المساجد من خلال المآذن و القباب وفي القصور و النوافير و الأحواض المائية ....الخ لكن هذا الفن العريق عاد للظهور من جديد بصورة حديثة تواكب العصر و لعل أبرز ما دفع الناس للعودة إليه هو روعة هذا الفن فضلاً عن البحث دائماً عن التجديد في مناجم التراث القديم و الحضارات القديمة ... و التي مهما تطورنا و تقدمنا نحب بل نجبر أحياناً للعودة إليها .... فظهر فن الفسيفساء في المنازل و القصور و الأسواق الحديثة في أحواض السباحة في الحمامات وفي أشكال رائعة من اللوحات الجدارية الضخمة ....الخ

 الموزاييك الدمشقي : الفسيفساء تعشيق الخشب

 تعد مهنة الموزاييك من الصناعات الدمشقية القديمة التي مازالت مستمرة حتى يومنا هذا، لكنها شهدت تطورا كبيرا في النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي تمثل باستخدام أنواع مختلفة من الخشب، إضافة إلى دخول الصدف إليها ما أضفى عليها جمالية ورونقا مختلفا.

 "مهنة الموزاييك هي عبارة عن خشب ملون يتم تجميعه بأشكال ورسوم هندسية تتداخل مع بعضها لتعطي لوحة فسيفسائية جميلة".

 وحول آلية العمل "يصنع الهيكل الخشبي من خشب الجوز المحلي، ثم تجهز صفائح الموزاييك بأخذ قضبان خشبية منتظمة ذات مقطع مربع أو مثلث بطول وسطي 25 سم، ويتم جمعها ثم تشرح على شكل رقائق متعددة الأشكال ويتم لصقها على الهيكل بواسطة الغراء الطبيعي".

 يستخدم أنواع متعددة من الخشب في صناعة رقائق الموزاييك كخشب الورد والكينا والليمون، إضافة إلى الصدف البحري الذي يأتي به من دول آسيوية عدة كاليابان وتايوان. و يتم عمله بشكل يدوي بالكامل، إلى أن القطعة الواحدة تحتاج إلى أكثر من شهرين لتكون جاهزة.


 الفسيفساء في العصر الحديث:

 شهد العصر الحديث ثورة صناعية في صناعة الخزف والسيراميك ونعكس ذلك إيجابا على صناعة الموزاييك والفسيفساء وتمثل ذلك بإنشاء مصانع متخصصة في هذا المجال حيث تقوم بصناعة القطع المستخدمة في لوحات الفسيفساء من السيراميك بمقاسات صغيرة على شكل مربعات طول ضلعه 1 سم وأشكال هندسية أخرى وبألوان مختلفة ثم يتم تجميعها على شكل بلاطات أو أشرطة مثبتة على أشرطة من الورق الخاص وعند استخدامه في موقع العمل يتم وضع المادة الاسقة عليها وتثبيتها في المكان المراد. وبعد جفاف ألاصق يتم نزع الورق . وهذه التقنية استخدمت في تكسيت قبة جامع أبو خضره بغزة حديثا وكانت الفسيفساء بالون الأزرق . 

 وكذلك يمكن عمل رسومات وأشكال زخرفيه أو مناظر طبيعيه يتم تجهيزها في المصنع بالشكل المطلوب وتجهز على شكل بلاطات وتثبت في المكان المطلوب ومثال على ذلك اللوحات ألجداريه في محطات مترو الأنفاق بالقاهرة. 

 وأيضا يمكن استخدام هذه التقنية في تكسيت حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ في المنازل وعمل ورسومات في حمامات السباحة وكذلك في تكسيت واجهات العمارات والمباني

 نموذج لعمل ديكور في المنزل من الفسيفساء بخامات بسيطة :

 اللمسات الجمالية من أساسيات بناء الديكوات الداخلية والخارجية في المنزل، وشرط ضروري في الأثاث والأدوات النفعية والجمالية، وقد أخذت المرأة على عاتقها إدارة المسكن وتجميله واختيار الديكور الخاص بما يناسب ذوقها والإمكانات المادية المتاحة لها وحجم المنزل.. وفي ضوء الضغوط المادية أصبح من الصعب تغيير الأثاث والديكورات نظراً للتطور المستمر في الديكورات وارتفاع الأسعار. وهنا لن يكون أمام ربة البيت سوى تجديد أو صنع هذه القطع يدوياً بخامات بسيطة غير مكلفة.. في ضوء هذا سنقوم بشرح طريقة تنفيذ نماذج من لوحات أو إطارات وصناديق بالفسيفسـاء..

 في البداية تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفسيفساء فن يعتمد على تجميع قطع من البلاط والزجاج بأحجام مختلفة وألوان مختلفة لتكوين تصميم.

 ويمكن تبسيط جداريه الفسيفساء حيث يتم تنفيذها على نماذج صغيرة..

 - "زرادية" كسارة.

 ـ قطع بلاط بمقاس 2×2سم، سمك 3ملم، وتباع عند محلات بيع بلاط المسابح وبعض المكتبات.

 - غراء vho أو "باتكس" الخاص بالخشب الأبيض.

 - قطعة خشب بمقاس 15×15سم، أو إطار مرآة.

 ـ تصميم لوحدة زخرفية. يتم وضعه على قطعة خشب أو رسمه على الإطار الخشبي.

 تكسير البلاط بواسطة الزرادية بأسلوبين: إما على أشكال هندسية "بصورة هندسية" مثلثات – مربعات – مستطيلات، أو بصور عشوائية. ويكون التكسير بوضع طرف الزرادية عند منتصف البلاطة" ثم الضغط فتنقسم إلى قسمين.

 - نبدأ بتركيب البلاط على التصميم حسب الأوان.

 وهناك عدة طرائق للتركيب:

 أ - تركيب عشوائي.

 ب- تركيب بصورة مستقيمة ومتعرجة، أي: خطوط مستقيمة ومتعرجة.

 ج - على شكل دوائر متداخلة.

 * يمكن إضافة خامات أخرى مع البلاط، مثل قطع الزجاج وقطع النحاس.

 وجدير بالذكر أنه عند عمل نموذج جمالي من البلاط يجب مراعاة مناسبة ألوان البلاط للألوان الخاصة بالغرفة المراد تجميلها. ومناسبة التصميمات الزخرفية والتشكيلية لنمط الفرش: فغرف الأطفال نختار زخارف ورسومات مثل النجوم والقمر والهلال والشمس والسيارات. وغرف النوم الرئيسية نختار لها الأزهار وأوراق الشجر. أما المجالس وغرف المعيشة فحسب نوع الأثاث، فإذا كانت شعبية نختار زخارف شعبية أو رسومات حرة مثل البحر أومنظر طبيعي. وبالنسبة لدورات المياه فيناسبها القواقع والأصداف.

 نماذج من أعمال الفسيفساء ألمن

 أعمال فسيفسائية من خامات الرخام والجرانيت والسيراميك والبازلت والأحجار الكريمة والحجر الطبيعي والنحاس والخشب والصدف والفضة :

 تم بحمد الله

 منقول*​


----------



## abudreen (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا أخ bishr على هذه المشاركة الطيبة .....بالتوفيق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مايزنر (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخ بشر على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وأقدر لك نقلك الموضوع بأمانة والاشارة إلى صاحب الموضوع الأصلي، وهذا يدل على أمانتك ورفعة نفسك، ويشرفني أن أرد على موضوعك...
تحياتي المخلصة لك، وفقك الله...


----------



## إسلام علي (6 مارس 2009)

شــكـــر الله لكمــــــا


----------



## وسيم الساعى (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور كتير ع الموضوع اخي الكريم ، لكن عذرا ممكن يزودني اي احد باي معلومات عن كليات الفنون الجميله وتصميمها المعماري لو سمحتو 
وشكر جزيلا للجميع


----------



## السديسي (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلآ على هذا المجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك أخ بشير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي بشر على هذا الموضوع... وسعدنا جدا بمشاركتك وتشريفك لنا بقسم العمارة والتخطيط ، نأمل منك التواصل معنا بكل جديد.


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك أستاذي م جمال يسعدني التعلم من قسم العمارة


----------

